

Am I the only one that prefers the stripped down Gizmodo 'emergency' site? - annon
http://updates.gizmodo.com

======
annon
Their normal site has become so difficult to navigate, logo overhanging on
videos, slow javascript/rendering, etc.

I've visited the basic tumblr site much more than I would normally visit their
site.

